# Fish Fighting



## wezzelle (Feb 22, 2010)

I did a google video search for videos on betta fish. To my disgust there were many videos of people fighting bettas. The worst one was a 16 minute long video of four betta fish fighting in a little 1 gallon bowl that was only half filled. It was one of the saddest things I have seen. What made it worse was that the guys who put them in there laughed when their fins were being ripped up. What do you all think should be done to people like them?

Personally I believe they should be put through the same torture those poor fish had to endure.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't think anything can be done except to flag those videos. Looking at it from a psychological point of view, I think the reason people do it is so they can have control and feel power over something helpless and smaller than they are.
A reminder to everyone: It is against the forum rules to post youtube videos that depict animal cruelty.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah nothing can really be done but to flag them. Fish fighting, as well as cock, dog, and bull fighting has been a part of human culture for thousands of years.. Not that its ok.. but its hard to break from that. There are many people that still think its ok.. and then there are those who do it for laughs.. those are the people that turn into serial killers IMO.

Just flag the vid. If you want to PM me the link I'll flag it as well (unless sending links across pm is not allowed)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sending them in pm's is fine.


----------

